# 5-cylinder oil pump removal



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Actually this question is really about a 2.5L AAF Eurovan engine but seeing as it's 95% the same as a Quantum engine, I figured I'd ask about it here in case any of you guys have experience with the oil pump on a Quantum 5-cylinder.

So I'm trying to get the oil pump out in order to access the little stud that is the remnants of the idler pulley bolt that I broke, and so far from what I can tell the instructions say to drop the oil pan (which itself is no small feat due to some of the oil pan bolts being obscured by the transmission in the Eurovan).

But in just looking at these pics why won't this work?

Engine (not 2.5L AAF Eurovan but a 2.6L engine (probably from the South African T3 but for this discussion it's good enough)):









Pump where it sits on the oil pan end:









On the pump (reference first pic) I broke the bolt for the timing belt idler pulley. If I can get the pump out (or at least loosen it and just move it for better access w/o fully removing it) it may help me immensely.

So it appears the pump sits on the end of the motor and on top of the end of the oil pan. So it's a few bolts into the motor and 4 bolts into the end of the pan. If I undo the bolts to the motor and undo the four oil pan bolts at that end, will the pump come out (or at least come out enough to move it around a bit to access the broken bolt (which I assume is into the block)? Why for pump removal does the manual say to remove the pan first? Is it because it the pump won't come out entirely because of the pickup tube and one would have to remove the pan to take both the pump and tube out? If I don't remove the pan, how much movement might I get of the pump even if I don't take it out all the way?


----------

